# Help Pain and discomfort 2 months after Colonoscopy



## s4sh4nn (May 24, 2016)

Hi 2 all, i am new member who is searching for answer and help since i am going through living hell.

I am from Croatia , Europe and for past 4 yrs i had a strange feeling at my right side of belly so i did an blood stool test witch came back positive i was so afraid and i decided to take colonoscopy with my 35 yrs , my ER doctor told me that i am fine and i don't need to go to colonoscopy coz blood is from hemeroids , since i was stupid panic pearson i decided to be shure and still taka colonoscopy.

Now the horror story, Colonoscopy was fine, everything was fine and colon is normal that was told me doctor wit h performed colonoscopy , after procedure i feel major pain and discomfort at my lower abdomen near bladder like i have an air and day after a field bloated like my colon gone to exploit full tense and fulfilled so i call doctor and told him what happened, hi told me that everything went fine and if a have problems that i need 2 go to ER with i did.

My bloodworm was fine, x rays where fine so doctors told me to go home and nothing to worry about.

One week after i still felt same symptoms and discomfort in my abdomen its like i have a load of strange liquid in abdomen an when i move i can feel it something is wrong , feeling tense and pain all across colon + bloating after meals.

so i decided to pay private doctor + ultrasound and the was normal to he looked me like I'm crayze so i went to another doctor and same happened so i went to another specialist same thing happened at that momemrt i spend 500 $ for nothing.

Since my symptoms are still here you are my last hope to maybe find some answers.

so let me summarise

everything before colonoscopy was normal

after colonoscopy i have this symoltoms

sometimes after meal i feel pain at my right and left rib and sometimes distension at my upper abdnomen

always when i walk i felling little discomfort and little pressure pain at my lower abdomen like i have smoked liquid or air pressure.

sometimes after meal i feeling bloated or full of gas.

my digestion is normal

blood work where normal

x- rays was normal

and i am not normal anymore coz i don't know what is happening.

so plz if someone have any advice i will be gratefull

sry for broken english and misspelling


----------



## Alexpiero (Jun 3, 2016)

I had intense cramping pain and D after Colonscopy. Its been a week. Same as you before scope i do not have those symptoms. How r u feeling now?


----------

